# Goats and loquat trees?



## AspiringGoatGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm looking to adopt two Nigerian Dwarf wethers as pets, but I'm worried about possible toxic plants in my urban backyard. Particularly, I have an old, tall loquat tree in the back of my property that I would like to pen the goats under (because it offers good shade during summer months), but I'm not sure if the leaves / fruit are poisonous or not? I know that cherries, plums, peaches, etc. are toxic to goats, but I haven't seen any concrete info on loquats. Does anyone here know if its safe to keep goats under a tree like this? If not, is there a way to mitigate the risks involved (frequent cleaning, making sure goats are well-fed, fencing the tree off, etc.)?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Is it the Japnese version? In some quick google searching, they aren't good for horses due to cyanide, which would effect goats as well. I dont have one in my yard so I dunno.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

My Nubians prune what they can reach of our loquat tree and there's never been a problem with them from eating the leaves - but its never produced any fruit. The links below have images of the loquat leaf so you can see if what you and I are calling a loquat are one and the same... 
camooweal

http://www.loquatworld.com/LoquatLeaves.html
https://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/morton/loquat.html


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

My goats have killed quite a few of our young loquat trees. They love to peel the bark and eat the leaves. I've never noticed them having any issues.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

adrienne said:


> My goats have killed quite a few of our young loquat trees. They love to peel the bark and eat the leaves. I've never noticed them having any issues.


Have your goats eaten any of the seeds or wilted leaves? I've heard those are more dangerous, but I'm just not sure. I tried asking my local breeder about loquat toxicity but she didn't know either, so any help is really appreciated!


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

camooweal said:


> My Nubians prune what they can reach of our loquat tree and there's never been a problem with them from eating the leaves - but its never produced any fruit. The links below have images of the loquat leaf so you can see if what you and I are calling a loquat are one and the same...
> camooweal
> 
> http://www.loquatworld.com/LoquatLeaves.html
> https://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/morton/loquat.html


Yeah, that's what my tree looks like too. I think the scientific name is _eriobotrya japonica_? I've seen some sources saying the tree produces potent cyanide and others saying that it's not a big deal. so I just wanna make sure before I let two little Nigerians into a pen underneath. Do your Nubians eat the leaves straight off the tree or off the ground as well?


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

AspiringGoatGuy said:


> Have your goats eaten any of the seeds or wilted leaves? I've heard those are more dangerous, but I'm just not sure. I tried asking my local breeder about loquat toxicity but she didn't know either, so any help is really appreciated!


Years ago we lived on a property with a huge, prolific loquat tree and we would tie the goats under the tree to clean up the weeds. I'm sure they ate fruit and dry leaves but I have no specific recollection. They never had any issues. Where we live now we only have immature loquats, so no fruit and really no dry leaves to speak of.


----------

